# Deportes



## pollo13

Hola a todos!
Practico una seria de deportes de riesgo, aventura y naturaleza que nunca se como decir en portugués. Espero que puedan ayudarme.
_Barranquismo (descenso de barrancos y cañones), escalada (en roca dura con equipo de seguridad), boulder (escalada libre a poca altura), ráppel (descensos verticales con cuerda), puenting (salto desde un puente con cuerdas dinámicas), kayak (tipo de embarcación con remos), senderismo (caminatas por montaña) y submarinismo (con botella de oxígeno)_


----------



## okporip

pollo13 said:


> Hola a todos!
> Practico una seria de deportes de riesgo, aventura y naturaleza que nunca se como decir en portugués. Espero que puedan ayudarme.
> _Barranquismo (descenso de barrancos y cañones), escalada (en roca dura con equipo de seguridad), boulder (escalada libre a poca altura), ráppel (descensos verticales con cuerda), puenting (salto desde un puente con c_uerdas dinámicas), kayak (tipo de embarcación con remos), senderismo (caminatas por montaña) y submarinismo (con botella de oxígeno)



Una denominación genérica para ese tipo de actividades es  *esportes radicais*. Muchas de las actividades deportivas que se practican en las montañas también reciben el nombre general de *montanhismo*. Especificamente, no te sabría decir lo del _barranquismo_. En cuanto a lo demás,

* _escalada_ -> *alpinismo*
* _boulder_ -> *escalada* (en realidad, es un término asimismo genérico; puede que se use para referir también a lo que dices que es la escalada para tí) 
* _ráppel -> _*rapel
**_puenting -> _*bungee jamp *o, más sencillamente, *bang jump* (aunque, si no me equivoco, el nombre sirve para designar saltos no solo de puentes, sino también de cualquier otro sitio alto) 
* _kayak -> _*caiaque*
* _senderismo -> _*caminhadas *o *trekking
**_submarinismo (con botella de oxígeno). _Si se trata de buceo, entonces es*mergulho (submarinho)*.


----------



## pollo13

El _alpinismo_ o _montañismo_ es muy diferente a la _escalada. _A no ser que se denomine así en portugués. Si es así, como se diría _alpinismo_?

Creo recordar que el _puenting_ me lo traducieron en cierta ocasión como _jumping_ (aunque es otra especialidad)

Gracias Orporip


----------



## Mangato

Creo que el jumping es algo similar, que se practica en parques de atracciones. Te lanzas desde una plataforma a la que se accede por ascensor. Había una En São Paulo, de ingrato recuerdo


----------



## okporip

pollo13 said:


> El _alpinismo_ o _montañismo_ es muy  diferente a la _escalada. _A no ser que se denomine así en  portugués. Si es así, como se diría _alpinismo_?



No  me imaginé que planteabas la cuestión en tal nivel de exactitud técnica.  Para mí, que no soy experto en el asunto, es sorpresiva la afirmación  de que hay una grande diferencia entre alpinismo y escalada. Así, sin  que me digas qué es alpinismo en español - ¡¿algo que no tiene nada que  ver con _"escalar en roca dura con equipo de seguridad"_!? -, no  puedo decirte con seguridad cómo se nombra la actividad en portugués.  Pero ojo, porque es perfectamente posible que la diferencia que afirmas  existir en español no exista en portugués - es decir, que *alpinismo*  (pt.) sea genéro y *escalada *(pt.), especie. Como te dije, puede  que tanto _escalada_ como _boulder_ se denominen *escalada*  en portugués.


----------



## Carfer

Não percebo nada do assunto, mas naturalmente que já me cruzei com algumas dessas palavras. Assim, sem garantir a correcção técnica, eis o que julgo saber (quando os termos são ingleses é porque julgo que são os que usamos):

ESP             PT
escalada = escalada
boulder = boulder
rappel = rappel
puentismo= bungee jumping
kayak = kayak, canoagem (?)
senderismo = caminhada, trekking, pedestrianismo
submarinismo = submarinismo ou mergulho.


----------



## pollo13

okporip said:


> Muchas de las actividades deportivas que se practican en las montañas también reciben el nombre general de *montanhismo*.


 
Como bien dices, el montañismo es algo genérico y, según la Wikipedia consiste en realizar excursiones por las montañas. Aquí lo explica todo muy bien.
La escalada en roca o deportiva, el boulder (bulder), el barranquismo y el senderismo son algunas de sus especialidades pero, a la hora de realizar cada uno de estos deportes, precisamos de material, técnica y entrenamientos diferentes.
Me gustaría saber la traducción más exacta posible puesto que son palabras muy cotidianas en mi vida y quiero expresarme con propiedad. Supongo que estos deportes también se practican allí así que tienen que tener un nombre específico.
Agradezco la ayuda prestada, teniendo en cuenta que no son especialistas en el tema.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O _submarinismo_ (ou _buceo_) com garrafas de ar, no Brasil o denominamos *mergulho autônomo *para distingui-lo do _mergulho livre_. Já fui mergulhador certificado (bons tempos).


----------



## vf2000

Eu acho que caiaque não é o mesmo que canoismo e nem o mesmo que REMO. Os barcos são diferentes, embora a grande maioria não saiba.
O caiaque tem aquela "sainha" na cintura no atleta para impedir a entrada de água. Caso o caiaque vire, o atleta tem que girar o corpo e retornar à superfície. Se entrar água, recomendo rezar para que alguém te veja e desvire o barco. É comum acidentes assim.
No barco do remo, o atleta vai sentado e na canoa ele vai com um dos joelhos dobrados. Como se chamam esses 3 esportes em espanhol?
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

pollo13 said:


> Como bien dices, el montañismo es algo genérico y, según la Wikipedia consiste en realizar excursiones por las montañas. Aquí lo explica todo muy bien.
> La escalada en roca o deportiva, el boulder (bulder), el barranquismo y el senderismo son algunas de sus especialidades pero, a la hora de realizar cada uno de estos deportes, precisamos de material, técnica y entrenamientos diferentes.
> Me gustaría saber la traducción más exacta posible puesto que son palabras muy cotidianas en mi vida y quiero expresarme con propiedad. Supongo que estos deportes también se practican allí así que tienen que tener un nombre específico.
> Agradezco la ayuda prestada, teniendo en cuenta que no son especialistas en el tema.




Si consultas la Wikipedia en español, puedes también consultar su  versión en portugués. Allí, encontras un poco de lo que quieres. Pero,  para saber "la traducción más exacta posible", no hay porque creer de  antemano que, si un cierto conjunto de prácticas figura aquí y allí,  dichas prácticas necesariamente tendrán nombres específicos en ambos  lugares. Puede que sí o que no. Ese es un problema clásico de  traducción, ya que no siempre las lenguas "dividen" los objetos del  mundo del mismo modo. En una  lengua cualquier, los objetos "A" y "B" pueden nombrarse,  respectivamente, "k" y "w", pero, en otra, puede, por ejemplo, que "k1",  etimologicamente  semejante a "k", las nombre a ambas. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## pollo13

WhoSoyEu said:


> O _submarinismo_ (ou _buceo_) com garrafas de ar, no Brasil o denominamos *mergulho autônomo *para distingui-lo do _mergulho livre_. Já fui mergulhador certificado (bons tempos).


Interesante. Aquí le decimos apnea o buceo a pulmón y normalmente se realiza para la práctica de pesca submarina sin botella de oxígeno.


----------



## pollo13

vf2000 said:


> Eu acho que caiaque não é o mesmo que canoismo e nem o mesmo que REMO. Os barcos são diferentes, embora a grande maioria não saiba.
> O caiaque tem aquela "sainha" na cintura no atleta para impedir a entrada de água. Caso o caiaque vire, o atleta tem que girar o corpo e retornar à superfície. Se entrar água, recomendo rezar para que alguém te veja e desvire o barco. É comum acidentes assim.
> No barco do remo, o atleta vai sentado e na canoa ele vai com um dos joelhos dobrados. Como se chamam esses 3 esportes em espanhol?
> AXÉ


El _remo _es un deporte que, independientemente de la embarcación, se realiza de espaldas y con la ayuda de un remo (pala de una sola hoja)
El kayak que has denominado es empleado para competiciones. No se si sería capaz de meterme en uno de esos  El que yo uso es un kayak de mar, equipado con compartimentos estancos para poder transportar cosas sin que se mojen. Para estos casos se usa pala de dos hojas.
El deporte que defines por último es una de las modalidades del_ piragüismo._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

pollo13 said:


> Interesante. Aquí le decimos apnea o buceo a pulmón y normalmente se realiza para la práctica de pesca submarina sin botella de oxígeno.


*Apnéia* también se usa.


----------

